# I LOVE ME A LONG LEGGED GIRL!!!



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

lmao Well I tried getting pics of Kryp today and that didn't go over to well with me trying to snap them by myself so i went and got his sis and took some pics of her. Here's Keke at 6 months of age and really hitting the awkward stage.


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

woooo, sexy, she's got some long legs


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea its always fun to see them go through the awkward stage


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

She's real cute


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

shes cute long legs and all lol. I just couldt help notice her feet. how there splayed so bad. keep her nail short and put her on pea gravel. it might help.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Awww, very cute! I love them at the awkward (what I call "goofy") stage.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice long legs!!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

zz top said she got legs !!!! LOL very nice Amanda


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww sexy girl! Lookin pretty cute!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone I'm liking her right now even though shes so goofy looking lol.



shadyridgekennels said:


> shes cute long legs and all lol. I just couldt help notice her feet. how there splayed so bad. keep her nail short and put her on pea gravel. it might help.


Her nails are in need for a trim which didn't help the pics and her feet all of sudden went from decent to really splayed when she shot up in height they are getting better though as she gets older. I am actually in the process of lining the bottom of pens for now in pea gravel until I get all the stuff to finish my kennel set up.


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

great they should be okay then.


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Awww she's so cute. I really like her face.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Growth spurts are always fun to watch 

CUTE


----------

